# Cateye Micro Wireless computer Wtd



## peanut (27 Jul 2009)

Has anyone got a Cateye Micro Wireless or a Cateye Strada wired Computer for sale please?

I need one for my winter bike because they have a manual start/stop function

Also interested in a spare handlebar mount or fork sensor etc 
many thanks


----------



## lazyfatgit (30 Jul 2009)

I've got a Cataeye cordless 2 computer which you can have, but the wheel sensor is bust. There's a thread on where someone advised which one of the newer sensors still work with it.


----------



## peanut (30 Jul 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> I've got a Cataeye cordless 2 computer which you can have, but the wheel sensor is bust. There's a thread on where someone advised which one of the newer sensors still work with it.



thank you lfg but I've kinda set my heart on a Micro or a Strada now. I'd like a strada because of its huge LED readout. (can't see a thing without reading glasses) but it will have to wait as I've spent far too much lately


----------



## lazyfatgit (30 Jul 2009)

No worries, i'll stick it up on exchange.


----------

